# Mk 3 info in the latest Quattro Quarterly



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Some of this may be old news.
1.	A weight of 2711 pounds is stated for the 2L engine. However, I've seen elsewhere that it only applies to the FWD version.
2.	Seat heat switches will be in the center of the cabin air vents,
3.	The US will get a 2L with 220 HP and 273 ft-lb of torque from 1600 to 4300 rpm. It remains to be seen how conservative these specs are because they are lower than what APR measures for the most recent under-speced Mk 2 engine. The TTS numbers are 300 HP and 280 ft-lb from 1800 to 5700 rpm.
4.	It states a 0-60 of under 6 seconds for the FWD TT with a manual tranny. However, it does not specifically state that this combo will be sold in the US. Personally I doubt we will see FWD nor the manual. 0-60 for the S-tronic is “just over” 5 seconds with 34 mpg highway.
5.	The TTS with S-tronic is 0-60 in 4.5 seconds.
6.	The S-tronic will add an “efficiency” mode for maximum MPG which is probably the mode used in the 34 MPG above. The efficiency mode freewheels when your foot is off the accelerator. I hope there is more smarts to this feature since freewheeling is dangerous driving in mountains.
7.	The TTS will have the controllable exhaust flaps of the present RS to control exhaust sound level.
8.	Enhanced quattro with multi-modes: efficiency, auto, and dynamic.
9.	Mag ride enhancements with multi-mode: comfort, auto, dynamic. Standard on the TTS.

I had a test drive in an RS5 and the possible combinations of modes in all of the features was overwhelming in a short drive. No mention is made of a single button that will select all modes and/or the ability to store custom modes for easy recall.

I had a chat with the GM of my dealership yesterday. He said he does not expect the Mk 3 in the US before the summer of 2015. He also said Audi is taking no more orders for the "pseudo-2015" TT. This indicates to me that the Mk 2 line is, or soon will be, dead.


----------

